# Office chairs



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

In the market for a new office/desk chair as my existing one probably isn't doing my back any favours. I like the look of the ones in Costco circa £200, they feel comfortable. 

Any tips or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I've been working at home for about 5 years now and got through a couple of "office" chairs but the most comfortable and durable is my current one which is coming up for 4 years old. Loads of adjustment and comfortable.

https://www.officefurnitureonline.co.uk/search/?keywords=Ergo-Tek+Mesh+Manager+Chair

I'm a chunk, at home full time and apart from the dust, it's as good as the day it was bought.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

I got a bit creative when replacing the one I use at work, I like the seats in my car and earlier this year I bought a non-runner as a breaker vehicle.

So I kept the seat, made a little bracket and mounted it to a swivel base - cost was almost free really, but car seats can be found very cheaply.

Added benefit mine still has the airbag fitted, which will be very useful if my computer crashes!


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

virgiltracey said:


> I got a bit creative when replacing the one I use at work, I like the seats in my car and earlier this year I bought a non-runner as a breaker vehicle.
> 
> So I kept the seat, made a little bracket and mounted it to a swivel base - cost was almost free really, but car seats can be found very cheaply.
> 
> Added benefit mine still has the airbag fitted, which will be very useful if my computer crashes!


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I’m using a saddle stool at the desk (raised) at my home office. It’s been an improvement for my lower back pain.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I got this one at the start of lock down, really pleased with it

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07GN4H96T/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

virgiltracey said:


> I got a bit creative when replacing the one I use at work, I like the seats in my car and earlier this year I bought a non-runner as a breaker vehicle.
> 
> So I kept the seat, made a little bracket and mounted it to a swivel base - cost was almost free really, but car seats can be found very cheaply.
> 
> Added benefit mine still has the airbag fitted, which will be very useful if my computer crashes!


Do you still get the seatbelt sensor going off? :lol:


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

beatty599 said:


> Do you still get the seatbelt sensor going off? :lol:


nope, for really busy days at work I use the belt so i can buckle down and concentrate!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

what chair did you go for?


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> what chair did you go for?


I haven't managed to get out yet with what's going on.. I've seen a load and a half on the net but really want to park my bum before I purchase.


----------

